# trolls and clowns...



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

I see thread after thread of people who are proud of cheating the system. in addition to it being a felony most of these posts are coming from people who don't even drive rideshare. their sole purpose is to stir the pot. clearly they need to get a life,who comes to a board and constantly brags about how immoral or shameful they are? Have some pride and just go away...better yet get some psychiatric help.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Please clarify. Exactly what are people doing here that is a felony?
I want to make sure I'm not the one doing it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

hmmmm, Welcome to the forum. You will fit in nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I gotta stir the pot once in a while to give some spark to my life. It’s tough being at a traditional job when no one sees or hears you. Please advise how an invisible person can get a life.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I gotta stir the pot once in a while to give some spark to my life. It's tough being at a traditional job when no one sees or hears you. Please advise how an invisible person can get a life.


Wear a batman suit downtown and just walk around.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> invisible person can get a life.


...get a puppy. works wonders, Except if you get a ***** (yes rhymes with itch and was blocked out) and have to go through the whole spay thing (she is right this second very drugged out).

My only regret we should have got a covid puppy much sooner than we did.

Uh, what is this thead? A sock is born? Whooops, must be nice to new members.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wear a batman suit downtown and just walk around.....
> View attachment 587307


Are you saying, based on the images you posted, I should poop in an elevator wearing a bat suit? &#128512;



SHalester said:


> ...get a puppy. works wonders, Except if you get a @@@@@ (yes rhymes with itch and was blocked out) and have to go through the whole spay thing (she is right this second very drugged out).
> 
> My only regret we should have got a covid puppy much sooner than we did.
> 
> Uh, what is this thead? A sock is born? Whooops, must be nice to new members.


I'd ove a puppy but can't have barking dog while working at home. And when I went into the humane society, I tried talking to staff but no one could see me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> their sole purpose is to stir the pot.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'd ove a puppy but can't have barking dog while working at home.


my puppy only barks when I'm eating and haven't shared 'enough' with her.

OR when we have the nerve to leave her alone. That is a crime.

Covid puppies most spoiled puppies ever (somebody always home).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Are you saying, based on the images you posted, I should poop in an elevator wearing a bat suit? &#128512;
> 
> 
> I'd ove a puppy but can't have barking dog while working at home. And when I went into the humane society, I tried talking to staff but no one could see me.


It's a start!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you new member for joining just to scold us.


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

There once was a driver named Guido.

I’ve been banned from this sight 4 times.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so, a sock was born. Yay, I was right.  :thumbup:


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> I see thread after thread of people who are proud of cheating the system. in addition to it being a felony most of these posts are coming from people who don't even drive rideshare. their sole purpose is to stir the pot. clearly they need to get a life,who comes to a board and constantly brags about how immoral or shameful they are? Have some pride and just go away...better yet get some psychiatric help.


The serious business of letting people bring dogs in your car. You're absolutely right. Let's get back to recommending dash cams.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I gotta stir the pot once in a while to give some spark to my life. It's tough being at a traditional job when no one sees or hears you. Please advise how an invisible person can get a life.


Bank robbery could be fun

I mean if I were invisible


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> I see thread after thread of people who are proud of cheating the system. in addition to it being a felony most of these posts are coming from people who don't even drive rideshare. their sole purpose is to stir the pot. clearly they need to get a life,who comes to a board and constantly brags about how immoral or shameful they are? Have some pride and just go away...better yet get some psychiatric help.


Do tell, which category do I fit into in your astute observations?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> I see thread after thread of people who are proud of cheating the system. in addition to it being a felony most of these posts are coming from people who don't even drive rideshare. their sole purpose is to stir the pot. clearly they need to get a life,who comes to a board and constantly brags about how immoral or shameful they are? Have some pride and just go away...better yet get some psychiatric help.


New Member ✔
Rides Given ❌
Star Rating ❌
Doesn't Cheat ✔
Has a Life ✔
Spends said Life on Internet Forums Judging Others ✔
Qualified Psychiatric Evaluator/Driver ✔
Stirs a Pot by Stating How he Hates Pot Stir'n ✔


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> New Member ✔
> Rides Given ❌
> Star Rating ❌
> Doesn't Cheat ✔
> ...


haha clown...i have forgotton more then you will ever know about this gig....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> haha clown...i have forgotton more then you will ever know about this gig....


Welcome back! I am sure somebody missed you

Somewhere.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Welcome back! I am sure somebody missed you
> 
> Somewhere.


I missed him but my aim is improving. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> haha clown...i have forgotton more then you will ever know about this gig....


Clearly you have forgotten how to type, spell and punctuation as well!

So did you pick the username @BestInDaWest because it's honest reflection of how amazing legendary Fonzie like perfectamundo you are as a rideshare driver?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Bank robbery could be fun
> 
> I mean if I were invisible


Reminds me of the sexual assault case between the Invisible Man and Superman. Apparently, Superman spotted a horny, moaning Wonder Woman lying naked on her rooftop. He flew down to service her and the rest is history.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Welcome back! I am sure somebody missed you
> 
> Somewhere.


Nope


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The more one lets the actions of others affect their emotions, the unhappier that person will be.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

look at the clowns getting their panties in a bunch....empty sarcastic responses....yawn.....keep talking you make yourselves look more and more desperate with each dig..lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> The more one lets the actions of others affect their emotions, the unhappier that person will be.


Most people spend an inordinate amount of time and energy sabotaging their own joy and happiness

most people.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> their sole purpose is to stir the pot.


Working quite well for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> most people


OP for one. But you're not supposed to criticize noobs. **** it!


BestInDaWest said:


> look at the clowns getting their panties in a bunch


Folks in glass panties...


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> look at the clowns getting their panties in a bunch....empty sarcastic responses....yawn.....keep talking you make yourselves look more and more desperate with each dig..lol


I'm sorry your mother didn't love you. But I can see why.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Clearly you have forgotten how to type, spell and punctuation as well!
> 
> So did you pick the username @BestInDaWest because it's honest reflection of how amazing legendary Fonzie like perfectamundo you are as a rideshare driver?


yes my name is a reflection of everything i pursue..look how salty that makes you, haha


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> yes my name is a reflection of everything i pursue..look how salty that makes you, haha


Going by the way you type/spell that @BestInDaWest claim is pretty bold. Seeing as how you have forgotten about this gig and every post here a UP pisses you off, why are you here reading everything?

Wouldn't your time be better served rescuing helpless kittens from a tree, fighting off giant Sloar's or finishing off that research paper on Quantum Gravity?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> yes my name is a reflection of everything i pursue..look how salty that makes you, haha


How many castles have you built?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> look at the clowns getting their panties in a bunch....empty sarcastic responses....yawn.....keep talking you make yourselves look more and more desperate with each dig..lol


Funny.

You can't even troll properly.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> hmmmm, Welcome to the forum. You will fit in nicely. :thumbup:


I highly doubt this is actually a New member.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> Have some pride and just go away...better yet get some psychiatric help


I mentioned these exact words to @SHalester countless times. 
Alas, to no avail &#128542;


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> yes my name is a reflection of everything i pursue..look how salty that makes you, haha


what up, bra im thebestindahood, welcome to UPNET. we will get along.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 587321


I like that name.
" BREAST IN A VEST".



BestInDaWest said:


> haha clown...i have forgotton more then you will ever know about this gig....


HEY GANG

ITS " JOE BIDEN " !


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

this place is like open mic at the improv on wednesday night at 11pm....keep working on your act guys....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> I see thread after thread of people who are proud of cheating the system. in addition to it being a felony most of these posts are coming from people who don't even drive rideshare. their sole purpose is to stir the pot. clearly they need to get a life,who comes to a board and constantly brags about how immoral or shameful they are? Have some pride and just go away...better yet get some psychiatric help.


Unfortunately people who are proud of cheating the system make up the majority of society nowadays. Just look at politicians (all of them, but Republicans seem to be especially bad with their hatred of poor people) and Corporations, along with all the greedy people in the general public. The fact that people are against a minimum wage increase is another example of being greedy.... They don't mind other people suffering so they can have more money for themselves by not paying as much for stuff.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

DDW said:


> Unfortunately people who are proud of cheating the system make up the majority of society nowadays. Just look at politicians and corporations, along with all the greedy people in the general public. The fact that people are against a minimum wage increase is another example of being greedy.... They don't mind other people suffering so they can have more money for themselves by not paying as much for stuff.


yes, I agree and could certainly expand upon those comments but I think we both understand the underlying issues and will leave it at that. some of the people who invade this board like a virus,take joy in belittling others in order to give themselves a shot of dopamine into their tiny brains...meanwhile it has,in many cases nothing at all to do with what this board was designed for. lurking clowns waiting to strike like members of the forrest gump society....when did pride and excellence and doing the right thing fall out of fashion? well,as you stated that's part of it...but clearly people have become too comfortable with bad behavior. Like UBER for instance they are offensive in so many ways to the workers and the passangers that it has become normal to respond by being a sarcastic richard...just look at these responses...shameful and wasteful use of resources.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> I see thread after thread of people who are proud of cheating the system. in addition to it being a felony most of these posts are coming from people who don't even drive rideshare. their sole purpose is to stir the pot. clearly they need to get a life,who comes to a board and constantly brags about how immoral or shameful they are? Have some pride and just go away...better yet get some psychiatric help.


What's wrong with you? got shafted by pax cuz they told you they will tip you in the app and you believed them?



BestInDaWest said:


> ......shameful and wasteful use of resources.


Not really... it helps to pass the time with a chuckle. Unless of course the reader is a sensitive snowflake in which case... from the bottom of my heart... GO JOIN SOME FACEBOOK CLUB WHERE EVERYONE IS STROKING EACHOTHER.



DDW said:


> Unfortunately people who are proud of cheating the system make up the majority of society nowadays. ...


Not really... no one is cheating anything... they are exploiting the vulnerabilities so that the system can be more resilient. Just like bubbers are exploited so that they can work more and more optimally.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 587395


Its easier to see over the walls of reality when you ride a high horse! You can just stare off into space and pretend that the shapes you see in the stars are really important.



New2This said:


> I missed him but my aim is improving. &#129335;‍♂


I'll send another box of ammo so you can practice more. You got this.



W00dbutcher said:


> Wear a batman suit downtown and just walk around.....
> View attachment 587307


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> mentioned these exact words to @SHalester countless times.


I still love you, puppy on a sock ID. Really. My love for you grows and grows.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 587879


Watching the Masters on the tv. They show a similar view every 40 seconds or so. Thinking along those lines then the punchline dawned on me!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Illini said:


> Please clarify. Exactly what are people doing here that is a felony?
> I want to make sure I'm not the one doing it.


... and if its me I wanna make sure I'm doing it right.



Invisible said:


> Please advise how an invisible person can get a life.


I keep hearing someone say something ... and I turn around and nobody's there.
Spooky.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

A few poor comments for sure but I feel so blessed in general to have found this site and it’s great advice! You all are hero’s and have put money in my pocket.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Bank robbery could be fun
> 
> I mean if I were invisible


Bank Robbery is the best you can come up with if you're invisible ? 
C'mon with e quality of people on this board I am sure we could be much more inventrive.,

what' the best we can come up with?
( Hey a new thread. . .)


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Drivetothesky said:


> what up, bra im thebestindahood, welcome to UPNET. we will get along.


 Not my hood! You better ask somebody homie!



BestInDaWest said:


> I see thread after thread of people who are proud of cheating the system. in addition to it being a felony most of these posts are coming from people who don't even drive rideshare. their sole purpose is to stir the pot. clearly they need to get a life,who comes to a board and constantly brags about how immoral or shameful they are? Have some pride and just go away...better yet get some psychiatric help.


I think you should step away from the keyboard. Go into your bathroom. Stick your head in the toilet, flush, and give yourself a whirly twirl. Then come back and post some more.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Bank Robbery is the best you can come up with if you're invisible ?
> C'mon with e quality of people on this board I am sure we could be much more inventrive.,
> 
> what' the best we can come up with?
> ( Hey a new thread. . .)


Corporate espionage. Pays better and if you do it by being at board meetings they'd never figure out who/where the leak was.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WontFlush said:


> I feel so blessed in general to have found this site


You ARE blessed.
Truly blessed.
(in general)


----------

